# Sunday Sunnyside 22/4 AM



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The goodman Hoit, his father Frank and myself are spying a Sunday morning slot at Sunnyside if anyones interested. Comrade PhilipL, that puts Willy being saved for another day sorry mate. It'll be good to see how the Sat tribe go though. 10-15 knots SW, possible showers and a bit cold is the forecast...bring the warm gear :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

no can do Poddy - working sunday :evil: ... but hope ya get onto 'em


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

no can do Poddy - working sunday :evil: ... but hope ya get onto 'em


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy, I reckon Saturday is going to suit the old man & me better. I will let you know how we go.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries Hoit, I may re-jig my plans for an afternoon effort somewhere else. Hope ya both brain em big time :wink:


----------

